# finally



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Right guys finally worked out how to use my new camera LOL!!!!







Just a couple of pic after a good wash some be kind


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Lovely car. I'm thinking of a 5 door e46 soon. Any tips?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah go for a deisel 325 real good engines.
This is the car i want a price for a full paint correction and detail. cheers
steve


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

A local on DW im from Ebbw Vale  small world


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

GVS said:


> A local on DW im from Ebbw Vale  small world


My parents live in Ebbw:wave:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice motor is it the full sports pack?

Matt - watch the turbo's on the higher mileage diesel e46's, especially the 320d's.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> Nice motor is it the full sports pack?
> 
> Matt - watch the turbo's on the higher mileage diesel e46's, especially the 320d's.


Cheers mate yeah it has a full sports pack with all the toys to boot :car:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

GVS said:


> A local on DW im from Ebbw Vale  small world


theres a couple of local guys ive seen on here but yeah small world. Give us wave if you ever see me about as my wife works ebbw vale :wave:


----------

